# Ceramic + SS coils for Melo 3



## Mike (6/4/17)

Anyone still got stock of these guys? Mostly looking at the Eleaf EC Ceramic and the Vapresso ones.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/17)

Mike said:


> Anyone still got stock of these guys? Mostly looking at the Eleaf EC Ceramic and the Vapresso ones.



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-black-ring-ccell-coil-ss316-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/17)

The Vaporesso EUC ceramic coils work perfectly in the Melo 3. You need a sleeve to house the EUC coil units. Got mine from eCiggies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/17)

Just tried my 1st ECL coil - 0.3ohm with the large oval juice holes and so far I!m very impressed - they are SS.
Just prime as per normal and away you go. Actually quite an airy coil.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (8/4/17)

Im using the EC .5 ohm in my melo III mini and has given the little tank new life. GOod flavour and as said above very airy


----------



## ddk1979 (8/4/17)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Im using the EC .5 ohm in my melo III mini and has given the little tank new life. GOod flavour and as said above very airy




@Wayne Swanepoel - tried the EC coils as well but so far the new ECL coils beats them hands down. I'm on my 5th tank on the 4ml melo and not a single dry hit even though this tank is supposed to have an airlock problem- vaping at 200°C.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

